# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Stosunek dwa tygodnie przed okresem a ciąża

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że można samemu to policzyć i ogólnie, ale mam prośbę, bo sam niewiem czy dobrze to wszystko obliczam, bo na samą myśl się telepie i zawsze wychodzi inaczej.
Nie będę was zanudzał historią co, jak i gdzie, po prostu napiszę o co mi chodzi i czy to możliwe.
Do stosunku doszło 10 października 2012r.
Jej ostatnia miesiączka nastąpiła 23 października, a termin porodu ginekolog ustalił na 28 lipca 2013r.
Czy jest możliwość, że to moje dziecko? 
Z góry naprawdę bardzo dziękuje za poradę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pewnie Twoje, 14 dni przed okresem to najbardziej płodne dni,
sam fakt wystapienia okresu wyklucza ciąże, ale mogło to być zle zinterpretowane, ponieważ po zapłodnieniu mogą występowac krwawienie implantacyjne występujące wlasnie ok 12-14 dni po zaplodnieniu
no i zawsze mozesz zapytac jej przeciez ilu tam jeszcze sie dolozylo do interesu to zawsze jakos latwiej oszacować

----------


## mattti87

Nasz stosunek był zabezpieczony, ale dobrze nie pamietam wszystkiego, bo wiadomo różnie to bywa... :/
Ponoć to był okres, a nie zwykłe plamienie. A po miesiączce, był stosunek 30 października 2012r. i po tym czasie nie było już miesiączki, ale to już nie ze mną i bez zabezpieczenia, ale niby nie było zapłodnienia, ale pewnie tylko tak mówi. I tak, będę robił testy na ojcostwo, chyba, że urodzi się dużo później, ale jeżeli ktoś wie może coś więcej to proszę o pomoc.  :Frown:  dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to niby dlaczego po stosunku 30 pażdz. nie mogło dojśc do zapłodnienia, jak najbardziej mogło (i moim zdaniem doszło), plemniki mogą żyć w drogach rodnych kobiety nawet 5 dni. Nikt nie jest w stanie stwierdzić kiedy doszło do owulacji. Jeśli "Twój" stosunek był zabezpieczony (prezerwatywa itd) to nie masz się co zastanawiać, tym bardziej, że potem wystąpiła miesiączka - raczej to nie Twoje dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wg obliczeń i daty podanej przez lekarza wychodzi, że to nie Twoje dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziecko ze stosunku z 10, powinno urodzić się w okolicach 3 lipca, a dziecko z 30 w okolicach 23 lipca, więc sprawa jest jasna .

----------


## mattti87

> Wg obliczeń i daty podanej przez lekarza wychodzi, że to nie Twoje dziecko





> Dziecko ze stosunku z 10, powinno urodzić się w okolicach 3 lipca, a dziecko z 30 w okolicach 23 lipca, więc sprawa jest jasna .


Ale jesteście pewni? Przepraszam, że tak nie dowierzam, ale nie jest to wszystko łatwe dla mnie, bo w końcu na zawał padnę, ale sam sobie tego piwa niestety naważyłem. Niewiem naprawdę jak wam dziękować za pomoc, jedyne co mogę napisać to SZCZERZE DZIĘKUJE. Najprawdopodobniej i tak, będę zmuszony robić testy na ojcostwo, ale trudno, oby NIE wyszły, pozytywne. Chyba, że urodzi się już w sierpniu to chyba wszystko będzie jasne, a tak to różnie może być bo teraz często rodzą się wcześniaki i ogólnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiele przemawia, że to nie jest Twoje dziecko: stosunek był zabezpieczony, potem była miesiączka, termin porodu nie bardzo pasuje do ew. czasu zapłodnienia. Przede wszystkim cuda zdarzają się nie często, aby bez udziału plemnika doszło do zapłodnienia, więc jeśli naprawdę było jakieś zabezpieczenia (tutaj prezerwatywa - która niezawiodła), to możesz spać spokojnie. A jeśli już, to takim pierwszym "testem" na ew. ojcostwo jest sprawdzenie grupy krwi dziecka i rodziców. Oczywiście nie działa to zawsze i we wszystkich przypadkach.

----------


## mattti87

Ale czy jeżeli ewentualnie było jakieś zapłodnienie 10 października 2012r. ( w co wątpię, ale poszło wtedy 5 prezerwatyw i nie oglądałem każdej dookoła dokładnie). To jest prawdopodobieństwo, że jak był okres to mogło dojść prze zemnie jakieś zapłodnienie?
Bo po 23 października 2012r. , ze mną współżycia nie było. Wiem, że to wszystko "choro" wygląda, ale niestety głupich nie sieją :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli prezerwatywa by pękła, raczej byś to zauważył. Na 99% to nie jest Twoje dziecko, z reguły jeśli występuje normalna miesiączka, tzn. że nie doszło do zapłodnienia.

----------


## mattti87

Uff, naprawdę wielkie DZIĘKUJE za wszystkie porady. Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim rozwagi  :Smile: 

Ps. Jeżeli ktoś będzie miał jeszcze coś dopowiedzenia to jak najbardziej proszę o opinię.

----------


## mattti87

Witam serdecznie jeszcze raz.  :Smile: 
Dziecko się jeszcze nie urodziło, lekarz wyznaczył termin na 23-25 Lipca 2013r. czyli za parę dni. Proszę teraz może mi ktoś powiedzieć w jakich terminach chociaż przybliżonych mogło dojść do zapłodnienia?? Ostatnia miesiączka była 21 Października 2012r., a reszta tematu wcześniej  :Smile:  Dziękuję za odpowiedz i Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

